# croc zoo



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

hi not in this section a lot but was wondering if the guy who started the croc zoo was still going. The guy was on the tv sorry cant remember the name of it thanks sandy


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

scottishsany said:


> hi not in this section a lot but was wondering if the guy who started the croc zoo was still going. The guy was on the tv sorry cant remember the name of it thanks sandy


Shaun and yes he is they have recently moved to a new premises in Oxford

http://www.crocodilesoftheworld.co.uk/


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks very much just never heard a thing about it and was wondering if it just shut shop good to see it still going thanks again sandy


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

scottishsany said:


> thanks very much just never heard a thing about it and was wondering if it just shut shop good to see it still going thanks again sandy


Any time, I would like to go again and see the new place


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DaOG said:


> Any time, I would like to go again and see the new place


What was the old place like ? A good day out-


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

I went today and was very impressed. At least 4 of the habitat had nesting mounds. Some very nice monitors, caiman lizards and iguana as well as the crocs.

Had a good chat with Shaun who was hugely enthusiastic

Would recommend every time


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

hi was looking at the site looks great i would love to go one day and that day with the keepers is a once in a lifetime opportunity as i think everyone on here has said at one point IF ONLY IT WAS CLOSER sandy


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DJC776 said:


> I went today and was very impressed. At least 4 of the habitat had nesting mounds. Some very nice monitors, caiman lizards and iguana as well as the crocs.
> 
> Had a good chat with Shaun who was hugely enthusiastic
> 
> Would recommend every time


Cool cheers mate, is there "a lot to look at" if you know what I mean, could you spend a decent amout of time there ? Just don't want to go and find after an hour that's it.


----------



## krisnsam (Apr 6, 2010)

went there today and done a half day experience was amazing held a few baby american alligators weighed them and measured them fed broad snouted caiman and a few others played with their asian water monitor for a while and misted him and cleaned his enclosure a bit we also collected some caiman eggs from 2 angry mothers :2thumb: great day well worth a visit although i wolud definitely recommend an experience day... the enclosures were all amazing and the crocs monitors and lizards are all extremely well cared for and happy the only down fall i couldnt handle the bigger crocs lol they also have some big spur thighed tortoises who are really tame and love hand fed food well worth a visit


----------

